# Paint defect advice



## jjpearce05 (May 23, 2015)

I have just purchased a 2018 Citroën. Whilst washing it today, I noticed a defect in the paint in the roof - I wonder if anyone could tell me what might be and if a the manufacturers paint warranty might cover it? It is approximately 6cms wide. It is a little hard to photograph as the roof is now shiny :lol: Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorry, can’t see anything on phone in your photo... 

Could be a bird muck marking - I’d try a quick hand polish or something like Meguiars ultimate compound / Autoglym paint restorer and see if this removes it...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks a bit like the lacquer has failed. Does your finger nail catch on the edges? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpearce05 (May 23, 2015)

Yes, the surface is not smooth


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Cookies said:


> That looks a bit like the lacquer has failed. Does your finger nail catch on the edges?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Are we looking at the same image ?

All I can see, is a metallic blue square; poss Audi Denim Blue ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be either damage caused by some bird dropping that haven’t been cleaned quick enough, or the start of clear coat failure if you can feel it with your fingers.

Certainly doubt it’s an Audi colour on a Citroen car... but stranger things have happened.

:thumb:


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> Could be either damage caused by some bird dropping that haven't been cleaned quick enough, or the start of clear coat failure if you can feel it with your fingers.
> 
> Certainly doubt it's an Audi colour on a Citroen car... but stranger things have happened.
> 
> :thumb:


I only used a colour name as a reference as what I see on screen when viewing the image...... I don't know Citroen's name for the colour,; however, when I view image, it's just a blue square, can't make out any defect within the paint, which others can see.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpearce05 (May 23, 2015)

The roof is black, I tried today to polish out by hand with farecla professional scratch remover and halfords rubbing compound.

Hasn't made much difference apart from now highlighting the issue - looks like crazy paving.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Have you a picture of the whole roof


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah, deffo take a pic a bit further away from the area. Curious as to which part of the roof we are looking at in the second photo; this looks terrible.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

jjpearce05 said:


> The roof is black, I tried today to polish out by hand with farecla professional scratch remover and halfords rubbing compound.
> 
> Hasn't made much difference apart from now highlighting the issue - looks like crazy paving.


I can finally see it !

It looks dry, as if its been like that for some time.

I've experienced similar cracking in single stage paint; looked like a shattered windscreen effect in the paint.

I was told it occurs when solvent based paint, whether primer, base/top coat or clear has not flashed off for long enough between coats during painting.

Flashing off is probably not necessary with waterborne base coats but I believe waterborne paint still has to have a solvent based clear.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Be interesting to see if the roof has been previously painted


----------



## jjpearce05 (May 23, 2015)

Not sure if the roof has been repainted. The main defect is on the left of the antenna towards the back of the roof, but is is hard to see in this photo. There are similar, smaller marks over other areas of the roof.

Thanks


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice one jj. I was only asking for another pic as it looked from one of the pics you posted that someone had painted onto a rubber seal. But from your latest pic, I can see the area I was getting confused about and that doesn't appear to be the case.
Deffo wants to go back; how long have you had it?


----------



## jjpearce05 (May 23, 2015)

Thanks. I bought it just before the lock down started, so will speak to the dealer when it reopens.


----------

